# WORLD CLASS HYDRAULICS



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*WORLD CLASS HYDRAULICS*
*1421 N. LEE TREVINO STE. A-2*
*EL PASO, TX 79936*
*(915) 590-6005*


*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS DISTRIBUTOR*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*ON THE COVER OF TRUUCHA VOL. 16*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LRM LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*what up big sexy!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LRM PHOENIX SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LRM HOUSTON SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LRM PHOENIX SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*ODESSA SUPER SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*ODESSA SUPER SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LAS VEGAS AFTER HOP*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WHAT UP BIG MARCOS YOU COMING TO VEGAS RIGHT


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11746961
> *WHAT UP BIG MARCOS YOU COMING TO VEGAS RIGHT
> *


This ain't Marc, but yeah we're gon' to vegas.


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*TEAM BLACK MAGIC*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What up Marcos


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*MAGIC'S SINGLE PUMP CUTLASS*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LUIE'S SINGLE PUMP TRUCK*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LRM SAN DIEGO SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*ODESSA SUPER SHOW*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Oct 1 2008, 01:56 AM~11747060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice dancer


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*2007 ODESSA SUPER SHOW*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

RBJ???? whats up homie finally made it to the electronic world.... :0 

Hurry up and get here , I need help at the shop


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup marco good to see ya on here finaly :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

WHUT IT DEW WORLD CLASS THANKS FOR THE PARTS GOT THE TRUCK ON BUMPER BABY!!! 
WORLD CLASS #1 BLACKMAGIC #1


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GOOD TO SEE U GUYS HAVE A THREAD NOW. I ALWAYS LIKE TO SEE U GUYS HOP IN ODESSA. SEE YALL THERE.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

wHAT UP MARCO. See you all in sin city.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, BlackMagicHydraulics




get off the fuckin computer Ron!,... start getting the cars ready for supershow, now,.. so we dont have so much work to do at the last minute :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2008, 04:22 PM~11762668
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, BlackMagicHydraulics
> get off the fuckin computer Ron!,... start getting the cars ready for supershow, now,.. so we dont have so much work to do at the last minute :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: see yall in a few days well a week haha


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TO THE TOP 4 DA HOMIES WORLD CLASS BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

Danny Shaw's 63 SS Imperials C.C.


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 2 2008, 07:31 AM~11758150
> *GOOD TO SEE U GUYS HAVE A THREAD NOW. I ALWAYS LIKE TO SEE U GUYS HOP IN ODESSA. SEE YALL THERE.
> *


Well be there this year again. Hopefully well be taken' bout 4 cars.


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*LINCOLN A-ARMS REINFORCED & EXTENDED*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*BOB'S LINCOLN TOWNCAR OF DESTINY C.C. (EL PASO, TX).*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Oct 5 2008, 07:42 PM~11785533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop showin off and get back to work, super shows only a week away


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Oct 5 2008, 06:02 PM~11785279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Oct 5 2008, 06:02 PM~11785279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good in the bottom pic is the cylinder welded to the braces or is it my eyes


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 10:12 PM~11788405
> *stop showin off and get back to work, super shows only a week away
> *


We're ready.


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 6 2008, 01:02 PM~11792845
> *looks good in the bottom pic is the cylinder welded to the braces or is it my eyes
> *


It's your eyes.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats What I'm Talking About, Chrome fittings Copper lines


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Oct 6 2008, 01:47 PM~11793387
> *It's your eyes.
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Oct 4 2008, 12:44 PM~11777050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is the fucking cleanest 2 pump setup i've seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

nice brings back memories from good old chuco town aways loved the hoppin scene keep up the good work homie


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*MAGIC FROM NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wats crackin marcos. This jr. From hawaii met you at rons shop at super show. I da guy wit tatts on the face. Wat up big dawg!


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 15 2008, 09:07 AM~12164165
> *Wats crackin marcos. This jr. From hawaii met you at rons shop at super show. I da guy wit tatts on the face. Wat up big dawg!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*gotta love Chuco girls!  *


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Nov 24 2008, 04:48 PM~12245246
> *:biggrin:
> *


Much love for my homies....Had fun kickin it this week end with ya all.....

Reppin the BMH family :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup yall :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*2008 LRM PORTLAND SHOW*


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Oct 4 2008, 10:44 AM~11777050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats really nice got more pics of that one


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

wut it do homie


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Dec 24 2008, 08:55 AM~12515963
> *wut it do homie
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my Homies at WorldClass !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

*World Class in Odessa, THE CLOWN *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT WHATZ UP HOMIEZ!


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wat up world class . I want to hook up my car but everytime I go by the shop nobodys their. Am I going to end up having to go to Hi Low or what? :donno:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Jan 10 2009, 06:18 PM~12664770
> *Wat up world class . I want to hook up my car but everytime I go by the shop nobodys their. Am I going to end up having to go to Hi Low or what? :donno:
> *


If you go by in the morning or early afternoon nobodys there. We're open late & stay open till about 10 p.m. Call the shop (915) 590-6005....


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up homie


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 16 2008, 03:18 AM~12443231
> *thats really nice got more pics of that one
> *


CONGRATS ON A BEAUTIFUL SET-UP AND CAR DANNY!!!!
BIG JOHN KLIQUE EL PASO


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*SOME OF THE RIDES FROM NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Jan 19 2009, 12:34 AM~12746384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the blue regal with the white top?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

whats up homie times getting hard over here check acct at bank 125 00 left in few day thanks 4 all the help representing world class from odessa many more inches coming soon


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i forgot 2 tell u the piston tank was never send


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Jan 19 2009, 12:37 AM~12746404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, HOW ARE THING OVA THERE, BEEN HEARING THAT ALOT OF SHIT BE GOING DOWN IN JUARITOS, ITS GETTING CRUNK DOWN THEA, THATS WHY I DONT EVEN GO TO THEA NO MORE TO GET MEDICINA,


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Jan 19 2009, 06:15 PM~12752184
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, HOW ARE THING OVA THERE, BEEN HEARING THAT ALOT OF SHIT BE GOING DOWN IN JUARITOS, ITS GETTING CRUNK DOWN THEA, THATS WHY I DONT EVEN GO TO THEA NO MORE TO GET MEDICINA,
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 19 2009, 02:57 PM~12750493
> *i forgot 2 tell u the piston tank was never send
> *


I'll look into it.


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 19 2009, 12:36 PM~12749304
> *whats up homie times getting hard over here check acct at bank  125 00 left in few day thanks 4 all the help          representing world class  from odessa    many more inches coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG+Jan 19 2009, 07:15 PM~12752184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get it out to ya tomorrow??? LMK  Drop shipped


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 21 2009, 12:53 AM~12768792
> *Puss...HAHahh
> Sup Markety Mark and the Funky bunch (NOBLEZA)  :biggrin:
> I can get it out to ya tomorrow??? LMK  Drop shipped
> *



on the real ron them fools dont be fuking around, i gotten away with my life a few times, :0


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm your holdin it down in od homie


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

bmh worldclass products


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were was this pic taken at,?? the car hits up nice, how many inches was it hitting on the pics, lookslike high 60s :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

the first one was 70 at san angelo tx last year im trying 2 post video from tejano show but unable it will do better this year since world class has been helping me the second pic at the tejano show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

car was working good should work better with the darkside power


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*   

btw where did you get your chrome done at


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 27 2009, 10:25 PM~12832858
> *
> 
> </span></span></span>
> ...


cars hits nice, i like it :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

looking forward to seeing yall again in the super show later on the yr,

hey world class are yall gonna go to the roswell show in june??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i will try 2make alot of shows this year even roswell


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

crome from dallas texas


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 27 2009, 01:16 PM~12830072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda Sergio this Bobby tha cars lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Jan 28 2009, 09:27 AM~12835752
> *looking forward to seeing yall again in the super show later on the yr,
> 
> hey world class are yall gonna go to the roswell show in june??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*"THE CLOWN"*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TTT for *WORLD CLASS*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

looking real good


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* :biggrin: 

TTT for World Class



sup homies  *


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*IS THAT JR's DUMB ASS! LOL....*


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Feb 17 2009, 11:12 AM~13028345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good,


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Loving all the pic's!! You need to send them to me on my email so we can put them on our site!! :biggrin:


Too keep up with Our Black Magic Family


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 19 2009, 11:58 AM~13050036
> *Loving all the pic's!! You need to send them to me on my email so we can put them on our site!!  :biggrin:
> Too keep up with Our Black Magic Family
> *


Send me your e-mail address.


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Feb 17 2009, 11:12 AM~13028345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Oct 1 2008, 01:00 AM~11746834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this single or double?
im working on one will like to know,  

by the way it looks goog :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 28 2009, 10:51 AM~13137636
> *is this single or double?
> im working on one will like to know,
> 
> ...


*DOUBLE*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup yall down there we missed ya in phoenix


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Mar 20 2009, 06:14 PM~13340224
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wad up Big HOMIE!!!!!!!! Had fun last week , get at me, I got some info!!!!!!! 4 ya :biggrin:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*NOBLEZA C.C.*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We got on them arm today Marco, makin 10 pairs, from 1.5 to 4'' longer.I should be able to ship by thursday, I'll have O.J or myself get with ya... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Mar 31 2009, 12:14 AM~13440302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look like the Regal was draggin some bumper :0


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2009, 11:16 PM~13440342
> *We got on them arm today Marco, makin 10 pairs, from 1.5 to 4'' longer.I should be able to ship by thursday, I'll have O.J or myself get with ya... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TTMFT 4 da Homies :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Mar 31 2009, 01:08 AM~13440214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*wuz up marco, the weather down thea is looking warm luck ass, up hea had a blizzard come through was cold ass fuk lol*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 AM~13441892
> *wuz up marco, the weather down thea is looking warm luck ass, up hea had a blizzard come through was cold ass fuk lol
> *


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Mar 30 2009, 11:14 PM~13440302
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*SPOOKY FROM "NOBLEZA C.C."*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

*SOME OF THE MEMBERS OF "NOBLEZA C.C."*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Apr 8 2009, 12:36 AM~13514585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit who's the big guy in the back...hhhahah


----------



## Beecho (Apr 9, 2009)

What up Nobleza!!! Is that Poli in the picture? Whazz up Poli!!! Man I miss the good -ol days of kickin it at the meetings. Tell Mario to stop being a chavala and get his Regal lifted!!

Beecho


----------



## Beecho (Apr 9, 2009)

> *http://i41.tinypic.com/1agc8.jpg*


What up Poli!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Mar 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13188936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey marc, bring me some of those energy drinks you get from the work out spot??? The JUICE.... see you in a few days homie


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 11:13 PM~13524901
> *Hey marc, bring me some of those energy drinks you get from the work out spot??? The JUICE.... see you in a few days homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*que tranza homie, long time no seeing... hows stuff down thea*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Oct 4 2008, 10:44 AM~11777050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Jun 4 2009, 12:59 AM~14091013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*wut it do homie long time no seein you on LIL... looking good *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat upbig dawg. u goin to vegas this year, i'll see u at the shop.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Jun 4 2009, 01:59 AM~14091013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tank :0


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:420: uffin:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Mar 31 2009, 12:08 AM~13440214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ascarate park ?? dam I remember that place was the shit in the early 90s chuco town!!  Dam I miss chicos


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Mar 27 2010, 07:07 PM~17019414
> *ascarate park ??  dam I remember that place was the shit in the early 90s  chuco town!!   Dam I miss chicos
> *


sup ascarate park was my neighbor hood also i lived at ascarate st. behind the drive inn u remember those good days i also miss chico tacos :biggrin: :biggrin: sup to all my nobleza homies


----------



## kapps (Feb 7, 2013)

*kappistrano to markavelli*



WORLD CLASS said:


>


Get at me


----------



## kapps (Feb 7, 2013)

Get at me... asap


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Q-vo :wave:...see you vatos at the lincoln park show.


----------



## Hubcitycaddi (Feb 24, 2011)

sup homies been a while


----------



## kapps (Feb 7, 2013)

Yo


----------



## blvd_texas915 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

What's Blvd world class can u get anadzied pumps


----------

